# Iron King Kennels



## RJA07882 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello my name is Rob and this is my first post. I recently purchased a dog from Iron King Kennels and was wondering if anyone has had anything to do with them. Personally I was very satisfied with the open communication and friendly yet professional manner we spoke. As far as the dog he was the first pick male from their Tonka and Venus breeding and is growing to look just like his father. Super people friendly great temperment and excellent with my 3 year old son who is very hyper.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad you had an experience you liked and got a dog you like. Personally I wouldn't have got a dog from them for various reasons but if youre happy with your pet thats what matters..


----------



## RJA07882 (Feb 9, 2014)

Just out of curiosity why not? I'm not biased I'm just trying to gather knowledge from someone else's point of view.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It isnt the worst kennel out there...but A lot of the dogs' he has....well, their structure is terrible. That Tonka dog has a really bad front and back end...just a mess. Others are similar. Then some dont look bad. 
He is calling the dogs "pitbulls" when they are not, he also refers to several breeds as "pitbulls" which is not true. There is only one true "pitbull" and that is the American Pitbull Terrier. There are other bully breeds dogs out there being crossed with each other and are called pitbulls. The dogs he has are XL American Bullies or just straight up Ambully/Mastiff crosses. There is no such thing as a XXL American Bully, there is the XL American Bully. And there certainly is no such thing as an XL Amercian Pit bull Terrier. 

Bottom line is that he has other breeds and is calling them something they are not, then he doesn't show or compete in any sports with the dogs from what I can see. It looks like he is just breeding to breed and for money. :/ you already got the pup so the best thing to do is to move forward, and learn  I hope you stick around and read up on the stickies, and ask any questions you have. Also the search too at the top is very helping in looking stuff up. 

Welcome!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Me personally; anything that will have anything with iron cross blood is out the question. Those dogs really arent pit bulls theyre mutts (cross breeds), though ive always liked "redman" I dont like the cross to that blue stuff, I like og oliver dela cruzs dogs and how he works those big mutts but I dont like how he used chevy blood x to blue junk to achieve it(though he's got serious dogs he bred the 2013 apa unlimited champ I just dont like his crosses), blue isnt anything id want to own (allergies, and other skin conditions are common). And those prices are crazy for unproven cross breeds... I could get 2 quality pure apbt for that or 2 quality chevy or cam dogs for 2gs(amd still be able to buy a couple bags of feed)...

None of that should take away from you feelings or make u feel less about ur pet. Those are just my opinion.


----------

